# July Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Goldens in Training'.

It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

Thanks to those members whose photos aren't eligible due to a previous win, extra photos shared or having less then 25 posts: JenniferGolden.


1: Wicky












2: Neeko13










3: Piper_the_goldenpuppy












4: 3 goldens











5: TennillA










6: Ivyacres











7: ryanf











8: Brave











9: Charliethree











10: sophieanne











11: Wendy427











12: jennretz











13: LeoTheGolden











14: Julie Timmons











15: Zeke1











16: Karen519










17: LynnC










18: Megora










19: Deborus12










20: was a double entry.


21: Neciebugs










22: Abeille










23: aesthetic










24: turtle66









25: AGirlNamedScout










26: NJGoldenMom


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The poll is open. 

Remember, pick all your favorites THEN click 'Vote Now'


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

They are all soooo fantastic...I still think 1 month should be collage of the month..a compilation of all the entries. Like I said before, this is the hardest task I do every month


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

I deleted the listing and photo for #20, it was a double entry from Charliethree that I missed. Please do not cast votes for that pic in the poll. 

Thank you Carolina Mom for bringing this to my attention!
Debbie


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes in the July Photo Contest, look through the entries, make ALL your selections, then select VOTE NOW. 

*Voting closes Sunday July 29th!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 16 Votes in so far, look through all the Great entries and make your selections!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

22 members have voted for their favorites. Please be sure to cast your vote by Sunday at 4:30pm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

26 Votes in so far, look through all the great entries and make your selections.

Voting ends Sunday July 29th!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Make sure you vote for your favourite Goldens In Training!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This is multiple choice so choose all your favorites then click on 'VOTE NOW'.
30 members have voted. Please be sure to cast your vote by Sunday at 4:30pm.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 30 Members have voted........

Look through ALL the Great entries, it's multiple choice, you can vote for as many entries as you want. Be sure to make all your selections then Vote now!

Voting Ends Sunday July 29th!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you Voted???

Look through the entries, make your selections then Vote Now!

*Voting ends Sunday July 29th*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Have you Voted???
> 
> Look through the entries, make your selections then Vote Now!
> 
> *Voting ends Sunday July 29th*



32 votes are in.....is yours?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your Votes in the July Photo Contest- Poll closes Sunday July 29th. 



> It's time to vote! Choose your favorite pics from our members entries of 'Goldens in Training'.
> 
> It's Multiple Choice so you are welcome to vote for every photo that you like. First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.
> 
> A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view, in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*35* Votes in........

*The Voting poll closes Sunday, July 29th @ 4:30 PM EST. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted????????

35 Votes in, the Voting poll closes Sunday July 29th @ 4:30 PM EST.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Only 37 votes are in and the poll closes tomorrow at 4:30pm!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Only 37 Members have voted in the July Photo Contest. 

Today and tomorrow-Sunday July 29th are the last two days to Vote. 

It's multiple choice, look through all the Great entries, make all your selections, then select VOTE NOW!

Poll Closes Sunday at 4:30 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just a few hours to vote for all your favourite Goldens In Training. The poll closes today at 4:30 PM EST!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

39 Members have voted in the July Photo Contest. 

It's multiple choice, look through all the Great entries, make all your selections, then select VOTE NOW!

Poll Closes TODAY at 4:30 PM EST.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

39 Votes in.......

*The Voting Poll closes today at 4:30 PM EST. *

If you haven't voted, look through the entries, it's multiple choice-you can vote for as many pictures as you want. Be sure to mark ALL your selections then hit VOTE NOW!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to Neeko13!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Neeko13!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congrats Neeko13!.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations Neeko13


----------

